# Temporary foster home needed for 2 cats Hereford



## monikah12 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, I'd like to find a temporary home for my 2 cats. I'm going to move from Birmingham to Hereford. They could stay here in Birmingham untill I find a good place for them but I'd prefer them to be closer to me. At this point I have difficulties finding place that accepts animals (also because of limited budget, which is temporary) in Hereford. I'd appreciate any help in keeping them closer to me. We have been through a lot, originally came all the way from Poland 2 years ago. My cats and I have been together for 3 years now and I don't want to give them away. They are both boys about 3-4 years old- that's when I adopted them from a shelter. Both neutered, very friendly (Whitie gets along with dogs as well, Blackie prefers just to watch them) and love cuddles and attention. We stayed in a flat, as well as in a house without access to a garden and with garden. They obviously love the last one most and that's what I'm trying to find for us in Hereford. I'll provide food, litter, spot ons, whatever they need, I'm also offering to pay for the service. I really want them to be in Hereford or areas, close enought so that I could visit them. Time frame- up to 6 months.

Thank you for reading,
Monika, Blackie&Whitie


----------



## monikah12 (Jun 8, 2018)

If anyone could help at some point (even in a few months), I would really appreciate it xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

monikah12 said:


> Hi, I'd like to find a temporary home for my 2 cats. I'm going to move from Birmingham to Hereford. They could stay here in Birmingham untill I find a good place for them but I'd prefer them to be closer to me. At this point I have difficulties finding place that accepts animals (also because of limited budget, which is temporary) in Hereford. I'd appreciate any help in keeping them closer to me. We have been through a lot, originally came all the way from Poland 2 years ago. My cats and I have been together for 3 years now and I don't want to give them away. They are both boys about 3-4 years old- that's when I adopted them from a shelter. Both neutered, very friendly (Whitie gets along with dogs as well, Blackie prefers just to watch them) and love cuddles and attention. We stayed in a flat, as well as in a house without access to a garden and with garden. They obviously love the last one most and that's what I'm trying to find for us in Hereford. I'll provide food, litter, spot ons, whatever they need, I'm also offering to pay for the service. I really want them to be in Hereford or areas, close enought so that I could visit them. Time frame- up to 6 months.
> 
> Thank you for reading,
> Monika, Blackie&Whitie


I did a quick google search of catteries in Hereford and saw five, all with 5 star reviews. Would you be able to do that?


----------



## monikah12 (Jun 8, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> I did a quick google search of catteries in Hereford and saw five, all with 5 star reviews. Would you be able to do that?


I haven't thought about that. Thank you, I'll look into it.


----------



## monikah12 (Jun 8, 2018)

I looked into catteries and it's too expensive for me considering how long my cats would have to be there. I went to see them today and decided to take them home after what I had seen. I hope the landlord won't find out they are staying with me but Whitie needs treatement. I'm gonna upload pics in a sec. Whitie got colvasone injection, hibiscrub medical and prendinale 5mg tablets for 10 days. If someone has any advice on how to take care of him, let me know please.


----------

